# Fashionsoul01 - Betrug mit Louis Vuitton Handtaschen auf Kleiderkreisel und Vinted



## Elena Meyer (17 November 2020)

Haben Sie Ihre Louis Vuitton Tasche erhalten? 

Natürlich nicht, deswegen auf jeden Fall Anzeige erstatten! Es gibt mehrere hundert Geschädigte. Der Schaden beläuft sich auf mehrere Hunderttausend Euro. 

Vorgehensweise: Der Verkäufer hat sich durch Scheinkäufe zunächst bei KK durch Käufe von 1-Euro-Artikeln positive Bewertungen erhascht und die Ware von den Verkäufern z.B. an Jugendheime versenden lassen, um die eigene Identität (Name und Adresse) zu wahren. 
Nachdem der Verkäufer erste positive Bewertungen hatte, hat der Verkäufer einen professionellen Kleiderschrank (Shop) erstellt mit insgesamt 3 LV Handtaschen. Diese Handtaschen hat er hundertfach verkauft und auch "versendet". Die Pakete kamen aber nie beim Käufer an. Diese Masche ist bekannt und wurde zum ersten Mal 2019 bei einer anderen Verkaufsplattform entdeckt. Geben Sie im Internet einfach folgende Information ein: 
Betrug mit Irrläufer-Paketen aus DHL-Packstationen aus der Region Berlin 

Stellen Sie Anzeige, wenn Sie betrogen wurden! Kleiderkreisel hat den Verkäufer bereits deaktiviert. Bei Paypal wurde das Konto des Verkäufers schon eingefroren.


----------



## Michaela Ballaballa (17 November 2020)

Hallo, ich bin auch auf die Verkäuferin reingefallen... Anzeige läuft.


----------



## Maria Szulc (17 November 2020)

Ich habe auch schon Anzeige erstattet.


----------



## BenTigger (17 November 2020)

Soso, Beitrag als Gast ganz neu eingestellt...
Ok soweit gut.
Aber dann sofort 4 Min. später sind sofort zwei weitere Opfer da, die auch schon reingefallen sind.
Dazu sitzen dann alle drei vor dem selben PC?
Oder will der erste Beitragersteller den Anschein erwecken, dass es so wichtig ist?
Das sieht verdammt verdächtig aus.

Übrigens, es ist keine Vermutung, dass die Beiträge vom selben PC kommen, sondern das belegen die immer im Internet übertragenen PC, Betriebssystem, Browser und sonstigen Einstellungsdaten


----------



## jupp11 (17 November 2020)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Aber dann sofort 4 Min. später sind sofort zwei weitere Opfer da, die auch schon reingefallen sind.


Fast auf die Sekunde genau zum selben  Zeitpunkt. Wo und wie sich  hunderte Opfer gemeldet haben, ist unklar..


----------



## Lino (18 November 2020)

Elena Meyer schrieb:


> Haben Sie Ihre Louis Vuitton Tasche erhalten?
> 
> Natürlich nicht, deswegen auf jeden Fall Anzeige erstatten! Es gibt mehrere hundert Geschädigte. Der Schaden beläuft sich auf mehrere Hunderttausend Euro.
> 
> ...


Komisch dass bei mir der Absender Elena meyer war


----------



## jupp11 (18 November 2020)

Elena Meyer schrieb:


> Geben Sie im Internet einfach folgende Information ein:
> Betrug mit Irrläufer-Paketen aus DHL-Packstationen aus der Region Berlin











						Betrug mit Irrläufer-Paketen aus DHL-Packstationen aus der Region Berlin
					

Fiese Betrugsmasche bei eBay-Kleinanzeigen: Aus der Region Berlin werden DHL-Pakete via Packstation abgeschickt, die anschließend durch Deutschland irren. Der Absender adressiert die Pakete absichtlich falsch.




					www.paketda.de


----------



## Name wurde gelöscht (4 Dezember 2020)

löschen sie sofort meinen namen !


----------



## BenTigger (4 Dezember 2020)

OK, machen wir doch gerne.


----------



## Oskar uuuuuuuuvvvv (28 Dezember 2020)

Lino schrieb:


> Komisch dass bei mir der Absender Elena meyer war


Ja, das ist auch der Absender des Betrügers, dessen Name frei erfunden ist. Manchmal heißt der Betrüger auch Lisa Grundwald.


----------



## Oskar uuuuuuuuvvvv (28 Dezember 2020)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Soso, Beitrag als Gast ganz neu eingestellt...
> Ok soweit gut.
> Aber dann sofort 4 Min. später sind sofort zwei weitere Opfer da, die auch schon reingefallen sind.
> Dazu sitzen dann alle drei vor dem selben PC?
> ...


Ben Tigger, danke für den Hinweis.
Vermutlich hatte der Beitragsteller keine andere Möglichkeit gesehen, dem Betrüger endlich das Handwerk zu legen und weitere Opfer zu schützen.
Die Polizei ist einfach zu langsam und es melden sich immer mehr Geschädigte, die auf den o.g. Betrüger reinfallen.
Wo sich die Opfer melden? Ganz einfach: Der Betrüger hat über den Zeitraum von 2 Monaten zunächst unter dem Namen fashionsoul01 fleißig positive Bewertungen gesammelt.
Für die Käufe von 1€-Artikeln - bezahlt mit Paypal - erhielt der Betrüger von den Verkäufern dann positive Bewertungen.
Der Betrüger hat die eigens gekauften 1€-Artikel dann von den Verkäufern überwiegend an gemeinnützige Institutionen in Süddeutschland versenden lassen, um die eigene Identität zu schützen.
Mit insgesamt 25 positiven Bewertungen startete der Betrüger dann den Verkauf von 3 hochwertigen LV Taschen.
Hierzu erstellte er hochprofessionelle Bilder mit einer gutaussehenden Dame, welche die Taschen sehr anschaulich präsentierte.
Das Verkaufsprofil mit den sehr guten Detailbildern und den 25 positiven Bewertungen war äußerst vertrauenserweckend.
Aus diesem Grund gab es zu den drei Taschen innerhalb von 3 Wochen mehr als 700 konkrete Kaufanfragen (zu sehen im Account des Betrügers bei Kleiderkreisel).
Viele dieser Interessenten haben die Taschen auch gekauft.
Woher stammt diese Information?  Der Beitragsteller hat sich die Mühe gemacht und jeden der 25 Verkäufer angeschrieben, die fashionsoul01 zuvor positiv bewertet haben.
Diese Verkäufer wurden gleichzeitig auch von anderen Opfern angeschrieben.
Einige dieser 25 Verkäufer haben dann Unterstützung geleistet.
Dadurch entstand ein Netzwerk, was auch belegt werden kann.
Nur durch dieses Netzwerk wurden weitere Informationen bekannt.
Die Vorhensweise ist immer dieselbe. Nach Bezahlung manipuliert der Betrüger die Versandscheine von DHL und die Pakete verschwinden im Nirgendwo.
Der Betrüger schiebt die Schuld dann auf DHL und entzieht sich jeder weiteren Verantwortung.
Durch diverse Warnungen auf den Verkaufsplattformen - welche nach kurzer Zeit leider immer gelöscht wurden - und Beiträgen wie diesen hier, ist der Betrüger leider immer weniger erfolgreich.
Aus diesem Grund betittelt der Betrüger den Beitragsteller sogar als Kinderschänder, weil der Beitragsteller versucht, dem Betrüger das Handwerk zu legen und Warnungen wie diese hier ausgibt.
Muss ich noch mehr schreiben oder erkennt BenTrigger, dass sein oben gemachter Beitrag nicht notwendig war?
Ich glaube, dass dieses Forum großes Potenzial bietet, vorausgesetzt Teammitglieder halten sich mit kontraproduktiven Äußerungen zurück. Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber es ist schon schwer genug das "Böse" zu bekämpfen.
Bei Vinted ist fashionsoul01 noch immer aktiv und bei ebay Kleinanzeigen nutzt er einen anderen Namen, aber die gleichen Fotos mit einer Rosentapete im Hintergrund.

*Endlostext mal durch Absätze lesbar gemacht. BT/MOD*


----------



## Oskar uuuuuuuuvvvv (28 Dezember 2020)

jupp11 schrieb:


> Fast auf die Sekunde genau zum selben  Zeitpunkt. Wo und wie sich  hunderte Opfer gemeldet haben, ist unklar..


*MODEDIT: Selber Text wie in  der Nachricht darüber. Einmal reicht, daher hier gelöscht 

Und Ja, ich Glaube, mein Beitrag war notwendig, da es so die Sache nicht glaubwürdig machte. BT/MOD*


----------



## Martina Weberlein (28 Dezember 2020)

Name wurde gelöscht schrieb:


> löschen sie sofort meinen namen !





BenTigger schrieb:


> OK, machen wir doch gerne.


Ich nehme ganz stark an, dass diese Person der Betrüger ist. Das ist die typische Reaktion von Elena Meyer (Name vom Betrüger frei erfunden). Normalerweise droht diese Person auch direkt mit einer Anzeige. Z.B., als einige der 25 Verkäufer die zuvor abgegebene positive Bewertung in eine negative Bewertung umgewandelt haben. In der Bewertung stand dann so etwas wie"Achtung Betrüger" oder ähnlich. Elena M. hat dann die Verkäufer eingeschüchtert und mit einer Anzeige gedroht. Einige dieser Verkäufer haben es dann mit der Angst zu tun bekommen. Andere blieben standhaft (Beweis im Profil des Betrügers bei Kleiderkreisel). Liebes Team, es laufen derzeit diverse Strafanzeigen gegen fashionsoul01 und bei der Polizei sind die zugehörigen EMail Adressen auch bekannt. Darf ich die Polizeidarauf aufmerksam machen, dass Ihnen ggf. Daten zu Betriebssystem, Browser, Einstellungsdaten und vielleicht sogar die IP etc. vorliegen? Der Betrüger ist mit den LV Taschen aktuell größtenteils verbrannt und hat nun Rolex und andere Luxusuhren eingestellt. Es wäre toll, wenn Sie die Polizei ggf. unterstützen können.


----------



## Robert Nordpol (28 Dezember 2020)

BenTigger schrieb:


> OK, machen wir doch gerne.


) Sehr gute Reaktion !


----------



## Hippo (28 Dezember 2020)

Es würde einen besseren Eindruck machen, nachdem es jetzt doch ins "Eingemachte" geht sich gegenüber der Forenleitung unter [email protected] zu legitimieren.
Als Gast kann jeder unter jedem x-beliebigen Namen schreiben und sich eine Minute später selber antworten


----------



## Robert Nordpol (28 Dezember 2020)

Hippo schrieb:


> Es würde einen besseren Eindruck machen, nachdem es jetzt doch ins "Eingemachte" geht sich gegenüber der Forenleitung unter [email protected] zu legitimieren.
> Als Gast kann jeder unter jedem x-beliebigen Namen schreiben und sich eine Minute später selber antworten


Vielen Dank für die Info!


----------



## BenTigger (29 Dezember 2020)

> Darf ich die Polizeidarauf aufmerksam machen, dass Ihnen ggf. Daten zu Betriebssystem, Browser, Einstellungsdaten und vielleicht sogar die IP etc. vorliegen?



Dürfen sie gerne, was vorhanden ist, wird intern unter Kollegen sicherlich gerne geteilt, wenn es den Datenschutzbedingungen entspricht.
Darüber hinaus wird auch alles einem Richter mit entsprechendem Beschluss vorgelegt


----------



## Robert Nordpol (29 Dezember 2020)

BenTigger schrieb:


> Dürfen sie gerne, was vorhanden ist, wird intern unter Kollegen sicherlich gerne geteilt, wenn es den Datenschutzbedingungen entspricht.
> Darüber hinaus wird auch alles einem Richter mit entsprechendem Beschluss vorgelegt


Vielen lieben Dank BenTigger! Ich werde die Polizei darüber informieren. Vielleicht helfen der Polizei die Informationen ja weiter. Zur Info: Eure Seite hat anscheinend bereits etwas bewirkt! Der Betrüger hat die Inserate nun endlich deaktiviert. Sowohl bei ebay Kleinanzeigen als auch bei Vinted! So hat sich die Mühe schon jetzt gelohnt! Tolle Seite! Bin jetzt ein Fan von computerbetrug.de.  Sorry für meine sehr vorsichtige und auch nicht vorbildliche Vorgehensweise. Es war jedoch meine Absicht, fashionsoul01 einzuschüchtern und ihm zum Rückzug zu bewegen. Er hat geglaubt, dass keiner der Opfer eine Anzeige erstattet und alle die Geschichte mit den abhanden gekommenen Paketen glauben. Deshalb die Mehrfacheinträge. Der Kommentar von Lino stammt allerdings nicht von mir. SORRY & DANKE!


----------



## BenTigger (29 Dezember 2020)

Freut uns, dass wir wieder einmal hilfreich sein konnten 

Ansonsten gerne hier Anmelden. Hier ist das Anmelden und Nutzen des Forums garantiert kostenlos.
Einzige Bedingung: Die Nutzungsbedingungen beachten, damit wir nicht in Schwierigkeiten kommen 









						Nutzungsregeln
					






					forum.computerbetrug.de


----------



## Robert Nordpol (31 Dezember 2020)

Klar, wird gemacht! 
Zur Ergänzung. Eine weiteres Opfer hat sich heute bei mir gemeldet. Das Betrugsopfer hat vor ein paar Wochen 1.750€ an fashionsoul01 via Paypal Freunde bezahlt und ebenfalls keine Tasche erhalten. Das Betrugsopfer erhielt zuvor ein Foto eines gefälschten Ausweises. Wie oben erwähnt, verwendet der Betrüger einen zweiten Namen. In diesem Betrugsfall hat der fashionsloul den Namen Lisa Grunwald verwendet.


----------



## Robert Nordpol (7 Februar 2021)

Jetzt operiert der Betrüger mit den gleichen drei Louis Vuitton Handtaschen (Onthego MM, Pochette Metis Monogram und das Model Multi Pochette) unter dem Verkäufernamen *alisas_fashion* bei Vinted.com. Der Betrüger ist offensichtlich noch nicht satt.


----------



## Robert Nordpol (7 Februar 2021)

Des Weiteren gibt sich der Betrüger bei Instagramm und ebay Kleinanzeigen als Gewerbetreibender aus und erwähnt folgende Daten:

*Alisas Fashion*

Vertreten durch:
Hirschfeld und Bögner
Hanauer Straße 8
77767 Appenweier
ig: _alisa.b__
Mail: [email protected]

Ich hoffe, dass viele Kaufinteressenten diese Info hier lesen und nicht auf den Betrüger hereinfallen.


----------



## Iris P. (11 Februar 2021)

Leider bin ich drauf reingefallen. Habe am Montag eine LV Tasche gekauft, eine Ausweiskopie erhalten usw. Bei EBay Kleinanzeigen steht, Mitglied seit 09.09.2011. Kann mir das jemand erklären?

Unnötigen Fullquote der Nachricht direkt über diesem Beitrag gelöscht. So bleibt es übersichtlicher. *BT/MOD*


----------



## Robert Nordpol (12 Februar 2021)

Vorab: Das tut mir wirklich sehr leid für Sie! 
Eine Ausweiskopie kann man heutzutage jedoch leider sehr schnell fälschen und bietet dem Käufer keine Sicherheit. Der Betrüger hat in der Vergangenheit viele Namen verwendet, z.B. Elena Meyer, Lisa Gunwald, Nina Alisa Bögner, etc. Für alle Identitäten hat er gefälschte Ausweise verwendet. Bei ebay Kleinanzeigen war er erst seit September 2020 angemeldet. Zumindest mit dem mir bekannten Profil, wo die drei o.g. Handtaschen zum Verkauf angeboten wurden. Es ist aber sicher, dass der Betrüger weitere Profile bei ebay Kleinanzeigen hat. Es geht immer um hochpreisige Artikel, die sich schnell verkaufen lassen. Ich empfehle Ihnen, sich unbedingt bei der Polizei zu melden und Strafanzeige zu stellen. Die Polizei ermittelt bereits gegen diese Betrüger. Ich hoffe sehr, dass Sie die Bezahlung über Paypal für Waren und Dienstleistungen und NICHT Paypal Freunde in Anspruch vorgenommen haben. Dann haben Sie eine Chance, dass Sie ihr Geld zurückerhalten. 
Seit gestern ist der o.g. Account des Betrügers bei Vinted und bei ebay Kleinanzeigen nun endlich gesperrt!!! Auch wenn es sehr lange gedauert hat, freue ich mich sehr darüber. Allerdings ist weiterhin Vorsicht geboten! Die professionellen Betrüger werden jetzt über andere Accounts aktiv.


----------



## Iris P. (14 Februar 2021)

Hallo Robert,
leider habe ich über Paypal Freunde gezahlt. Der vorgelegte Ausweis war nicht gefälscht sondern von den Betrügern über eine fingierte Stellenanzeige erschlichen. Die Geschädigte hatte EbayKleinanzeigen schon vor Wochen darüber in Kenntnis gesetzt, aber leider wurde die Anzeige nicht entfernt. 
Strafanzeige bei der Polizei habe ich gestellt und EBay habe ich angeschrieben. Ich finde, die tragen eine Mitschuld und sollten sich was einfallen lassen. Ich werde in Zukunft nur noch über Paypal mit Käuferschutz zahlen.


----------

